# Chibi Godot (My 1st Digital Coloring)



## [M]artin (Jun 24, 2008)

A while back, I decided I wanted to learn how to digitally coloring in lineart. It looked like quite a challenge, especially if I really wanted to get technical and add special lighting effects and whatnot. I had just finished PW3, so I really wanted to find some good Godot lineart, and lo and behold, I found some. I immediately began working with *THIShttp://brianne333.deviantart.com/art/Basic-coloring-in-Photoshop-7710153*http://brianne333.deviantart.com/art/Basic-coloring-in-Photoshop-7710153 tutorial on dA and found it to be quite fun, although very time consuming, considering I was working with a mouse. I eventually put the piece away after about a month, it was nowhere near complete, and abandoned it for a while. 

Recently, however, I found that our school store carried some small tablets for cheap(ish, $100). I picked one up and decided to give it a spin. It worked quite smoothly, when compared to a mouse. Although I could have finished the piece with just a mouse, I found the tablet to be more efficient. Buying the tablet re-sparked my interest in actually finishing the piece, *along with Scubers, who kept nudging me to finish it for his fapping delights.* So here it is, a whole 3 months after I started, and stopped, numerous times.

*Lineart -*







*My Digital Color Rendition -*






There's a few things I'm unhappy with. For instance, I followed the tutorial when attempting lighting, shadowing, and glow effects, so much that I followed it down to the given opacity examples. I blindly overlooked the fact that not all pieces are the same, and I used an opacity level that was too low for all of the effects. It looked great when I was working on it zoomed in, but when I zoomed out to the original size, the effects were barely noticeable (what a n00b mistake, lol). Next time, I'll have to play around with different levels until I find one that fits the piece just right. Also, the clothing doesn't have and lighting, shadowing, or glow effects at all (save the shoes, which is barely noticeable). This is due to the fact that I was nearing the end and didn't want the clothing to have decent effects, while everything else I worked on earlier is barely noticeable (plus I just wanted to get the damn thing done already). Lastly, just as a note, I wanted to keep the color scheme of the piece relative to the colors that were actually used on Godot in-game.

*Happy, Scubers, HUH, YOU HAPPY?! NOW GO BEAT YOUR MEAT TO MY DELICIOUS GODOT!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*

So here it is, after months of putting it off, my first digital coloring! Overall, I'm quite happy with it, and I'm ready to jump into another lineart piece to try my hand at it again, now that I know to change a few things up. 

So now, I turn to you, the viewer, for assistance. Give me advice, guide me, *CRITIQUE ME!!!*


----------



## Jax (Jun 24, 2008)

Very nice! You got talent.

Silly Godot. You drink coffee, you don't bite the mug.


----------



## distorted.freque (Jun 24, 2008)

It's pretty awesome. :3 There's still some white near the edges though.


----------



## Psyfira (Jun 24, 2008)

Welcome to the fold 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I wouldn't use a heavy glow effect on clothing if I were you, unless it was a shiny material. The highlights on the shoes look like they're in the wrong place but hey, it's your first piece so no point quibbling over that yet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I know exactly what you mean about tablets, I've been using a mouse for years but I picked up a tablet about a month ago (scans don't cut it for freehand web graphics) and I can't believe how much faster it is. Pressure sensitivity makes tight corners an absolute breeze.


----------



## miruki (Jun 24, 2008)

Did you draw inside the lines? I mean.. uh.. you did use Photoshop, right? *peeks at the tutorial* I don't really get that first step, but I'd usually make the lineart free first.. like uh making the white in the bg transparent and drawing on layers underneath.. do you get what I mean?? :/ I'd tell / show you what excactly I mean if I would be on Vista where my PS is, but I don't have time right now.. 

Anyways, it's pretty nice for your first!


----------



## Endogene (Jun 24, 2008)

the lines are too thin if you ask me, you hardly see them
maybe a slim texture layer on the clothing would be nice also


----------



## [M]artin (Jun 24, 2008)

Psyfira said:
			
		

> Welcome to the fold
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ScuberSteve (Jun 24, 2008)

Delicious Godot is delicious.

EDIT:
This calls for another signature.


----------



## Upperleft (Jun 24, 2008)

UBJAECSHUN
his hair is high in the sky 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



you need to lower it a little

AND YOU FORGOT THE #1 ON THE CUP


----------



## Eternal Myst (Jun 25, 2008)

That is fucking awesome.


----------



## Endogene (Jun 25, 2008)

the pencil to tablet transition is pretty hard
i've been using a tablet for about month now but i still have trouble with it, i can't draw a straight line nor a circle for example
It takes time before you get used to that where you are drawing is not where the inkt goes

A texture layer would be for example a white wool sweater that just covers the colored spaces you whant to have that texture and then you make the wool sweather transparent so you hardly see it anymore

if it were not 1 in the morning and i would'nt have german exams tomorow i would have made you an example

edit: you could consider doing the lines with vectors, it's easy to do with the mouse, freehand will do


----------



## miruki (Jun 25, 2008)

[M said:
			
		

> artin]
> "_like uh making the white in the bg transparent and drawing on layers underneath.. do you get what I mean??_"
> 
> I have a vague idea but I don't exactly know what you mean there, but I'd love to see it, whenever you get the chance. Thanks!


Allrighto~ later I'll make some screenshots and show you step by step what I mean.. ^^


----------



## RyukeDragon (Jun 25, 2008)

Endogene said:
			
		

> the pencil to tablet transition is pretty hard
> i've been using a tablet for about month now but i still have trouble with it, i can't draw a straight line nor a circle for example
> It takes time before you get used to that where you are drawing is not where the inkt goes
> 
> ...


For texture application I set my texture layer to multiply, make it the color I want, make sure it only goes where I want by making a shape and tranferring the vector mask over, and then adjust opacity from there.

Edit: a "texture layer" is simply another new layer that I've just designated as the one I'm going to use to apply textures, there's nothing special about it except how I use it. I've got lines on one layer, a layer for each flat color, a layer for each texture, and a layer for each effect. It allows me to make changes very easily later.


----------



## Psyfira (Jun 25, 2008)

[M said:
			
		

> artin]I was thinking the exact same thing for the clothing, but I saw some other piece of artwork somewhere, and it had about 4 different shades, on a sweater... That got me thinking that maybe even if the material isn't shiny, it can still have a good variation of colors? It occurs to me now that glow and different shades/hues aren't related. The light source was intended to be coming from the top left downward to the bottom right, I figured that the shoes and visor would at least exhibit some kind of glow, yet it looks out of place on the shoes (like a bird dumped his load on 'em).
> Yeah, you can shade it without going anywhere near bright glossy highlights. With clothing I find it easier to think about how the clothing folds, roughly, to help you place the darker areas. I'm not brilliant at it but it does the job
> 
> 
> ...


For the light pencil lines on the jumper the easiest way (assuming you copied the tutorial) would be to duplicate your "background copy" layer (right-click the layer name, then press duplicate), and erase everything else on it except the shirt lines. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 If it looks too dark, in the layers toolbox slide the "opacity" percentage of this layer down until it looks okay.


----------



## Prophet (Jun 26, 2008)

Very nice. I'm not artistically incline in the least, but to me it looks damn cool. Good job.


----------



## Bruinbaard (Jun 26, 2008)

Why don't I see a colored picture like in the tutorial??


----------



## Prime (Jun 27, 2008)

oh cool i love it.


----------



## Holaitsme (Jun 27, 2008)

best drawing ever....... period


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jul 11, 2008)

I have NO talent for digital art--and no patience to study it properly either, but you didn't jsut do a peice of work, you did a good job. What more do you want me to say? I like it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------

